# house rent in Abu Dhabi



## asafaryan

Hi guys ... any idea about Abu Dhabi rentals? Where is the best place to live within affordable budget limits for a small family?


----------



## rsinner

asafaryan said:


> Hi guys ... any idea about Abu Dhabi rentals? Where is the best place to live within affordable budget limits for a small family?


Check dubizzle and propertyfinder.ae. Define "affordable budget". In general, there are a number of new developments outside of Abu Dhabi island, but within a 30 min commute which are quite affordable (al Reef, King Khalifa City A aka KCA, KCB, Mohd. Bin Zayed City) as are some of the older apartment buildings in the island itself


----------



## AlexDhabi

It depends on the location where you work. Some locations might be cheap but journey times longer. Also it depends if you have an allowance or if you have to pay rent out of your salary. Without know what you think of as "reasonable budget" it is not possible to answer your question.


----------



## asafaryan

Thanks for replies ...
the offer is with no housing allowance, and the office is on Airport road, near Costa Coffee. I think initially I will be levied to use taxi ... and my budget for housing is 40-50K per year for housing.


----------



## asafaryan

I have been doing some research ... and actually found some attractive announcements on dubizzle with apartments and townhouses in Mohd. Bin Zayed City. Can we expect there a normal European community? And what is the quality of homes there anybody experienced?... I mean bad smell, dirty community, humidity stack inside or these kind of common problems that can be usually found in most of the affordable communities in UAE


----------



## lie2me

40-50k aed?


----------



## asafaryan

lie2me said:


> 40-50k aed?


 yes, I know ... it's less for western an European living standards, but something doesn't have to be extremely expensive so be considered as comfortable ...


----------



## lie2me

I was only asking for clarification. I'm currently looking for something considerably less than where I live now. My company doesn't allow me to move from my current villa in Kalifa A. It costs $160K aed to live here. The house is entirely too big for me and my wife(who will be moving to UAE soon). I find it hard to believe that my company will not consider something smaller---even though they are paying the bill, it goes against me via hypotax. I am hoping that I can negotiate something smaller on my contract next year.

I am also considering changing companies next year, therefore I would need to find another spot here in Abu Dhabi.

For what its worth, I really like Kalifa A...its just the right distance from everything & close to the airport.

Good luck in your search.

Regards,
L2m


----------



## AlexDhabi

*Unrealistic expectations*



asafaryan said:


> ...no housing allowance, and the office is on Airport road, near Costa Coffee. ... and my budget for housing is 40-50K per year for housing.


50,000 AED per year is a low budget if you want "European" living standards. You can get a spacious one bedroom place in Khalifa A for that (maybe even 2 BR). But travel by taxi is challenging and expensive from there (same problem with MBZ I expect though don't know anyone who would want to live there). 
Realistically, you are likely to have neighbours of ALL nationalities (not exclusively westerners/Europeans), so if you are racially prejudiced (as you appear) and don't want to live in an international community with people from Arab and Asian countries I recommend you don't move to UAE. 
As for your comment about humidity, you need to know everywhere is without exception air conditioned (cost of AC can be expensive especially if in old buildings). Humidity is not usually a problem anywhere indoors.


----------



## lie2me

Take a look in the back of the Abu Dhabi Weekly...




> Realistically, you are likely to have neighbours of ALL nationalities (not exclusively westerners/Europeans)*, so if you are racially prejudiced (as you appear) and don't want to live in an international community with people from Arab and Asian countries *I recommend you don't move to UAE.


How in the world do you come up with this conclusion be reading the above posts?


----------



## Chiryu

lie2me said:


> How in the world do you come up with this conclusion be reading the above posts?


I was wondering this as well?!


Anyway, I have viewed a few places in khalifa in the 60-90k bracket and a couple in MBZ. I wasn't overly impressed to be honest. A lot I saw were very badly finished. (One had a hole in the wall which had been half covered with a bit of wood and a couple of nails I asked if that was temporary and he said no that was it in its fixed state) I ran away from that one. 

Another one was the Al Dana compound, those apartments actually have rooms with no windows. I imagined myself sat in a windowless room slowly going crazy. 

No doubt there are some ok places for 40-50k but you might have to do a lot of viewing, be prepared for a good amount of time sat waiting for unreliable agents to turn up and then show you something for 90k cos they never listen to what you actually want. Just my experience anyway.


----------



## lie2me

> I imagined myself sat in a windowless room slowly going crazy.


This made me laugh.

Thanks for the heads=up on waiting for realtors that don't listen...sounds like being back home.


----------



## AlexDhabi

lie2me said:


> How in the world do you come up with this conclusion be reading the above posts?


Ans: Repeated references to "European" and questions about avoiding smelly and dirty communities.


----------



## AlexDhabi

Chiryu said:


> ... those apartments actually have rooms with no windows...


I think that is due to illegally split villas/apartments/rooms which are still common around from Abu Dhabi, left over from the times about 3/4 years ago when demand was sky high and supply very limited.
I think under 50 K AED for a good rental property is unlikely. Plus demand is still high in the mid-low price range as many people are relocating from Dubai to Abu Dhabi - government and related organisations are all demanding this in AD. Where I work it is now enforced through our employment contracts.


----------



## Chiryu

AlexDhabi said:


> I think that is due to illegally split villas/apartments/rooms which are still common around from Abu Dhabi, left over from the times about 3/4 years ago when demand was sky high and supply very limited.


I've seen a few of those. But this is a new compound. It's just the way they designed the inside and then put them all in a row. So you have a room in the centre that has no windows. It's the Al Dana compound in Khalifa A not far from Etihad Plaza. I was shocked considering it was recently built. Very bad design


----------



## lie2me

> Ans: Repeated references to "European" and questions about avoiding smelly and dirty communities.


Poor assumption.


----------



## Neat_stuff

*Apartment rent in Abu Dhabi*

Hi All,

I am moving from Dubai to Abu Dhabi for work. Looking for a 1 bed apartment on Abu Dhabi island. My budget can go up to a maximum of AED90k a year. Looking for professional expat community living.

In Dubai I was living right opposite the Burj Khalifa in the downtown developments. Its probably unlikely that I can expect to get anything nearly as good as that for the same price in AD is it?

Also my work will be on the Corniche so I dont want to commute from somewhere like Al Raha Gardens.

Any advice much apprecited

Thanks


----------

